# CSUSA July Group Buy!!!!



## jeweler53 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks to Monty and all those who have gone before. This looks like all the major hiccups have been worked out. 

  The spread sheet has been updated.   I think it is accurate. If you find a problem, please let me know.

  This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA total sales discount of 13% for a decent savings. This buy is open to the first 15 respondents to this thread OR until July 13th at 11:59, *whichever occurs first*. There is a minimum purchase of 10 kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below:

  PAYPAL ONLY:
  I will be placing the order on Monday, July 16th. I must have PayPal funded by Friday, July 13th at 11:59 PM Eastern Time US (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions). If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. One favor I ask - Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

  SHIPPING:
  Will be defaulted to $10.85 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

  KITS AVAILABLE:
  For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only.  Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed). I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. I did run several test orders and it appears the spreadsheet is calculating everything correctly. I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. The due date for returning the Spreadsheets is July 10th. 

  Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy. Tubes and bushings for the kits will be included. No other items will be included. Perhaps we will have another buy for just blanks and other kits in the future, but they are not included in this buy. 

  There will be NO backorders. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. I have called to confirm with CSUSA and they have a large quantity available right now of all kits, so this shouldn’t be an issue, but please understand if it happens. 

  Domestic Insurance:
  I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost. I use a private insurance firm that comes with my Stamps.com account. Their insurance is very reasonable and is available in any amount, which saves money over USPS.  

  International orders will be accommodated but only under one condition – You must pay for Priority International Mail through USPS only and insurance would be required. I realize this method is the most expensive but is the only real way to ensure your package will arrive. I must also emphasize that even when using this method I will not be responsible for your package once I hand it off to USPS. As far as international shipping cost, I will give you an estimate and you will PayPal me that amount. Once I have the final weight and the exact postage is calculated at the post office, I will refund you any difference via PayPal and you can do the same for any shortage. I apologize in advance if this is unacceptable to you, and I hope you can understand my position.

  The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost including both the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA, provided the dollar amount is high enough. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 13%.  If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. You will notice that the spreadsheet includes 2 small fees: a handling fee and a fee to cover the PayPal costs.
  I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

  Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 15 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.”  I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a new block at the top of the spreadsheet. It *requires*:

*Your IAP screen name*
*Your “real” name*
*Your PayPal linked email address*

*If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!*

  Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.


----------



## Silverado (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Dick

Please count me in, probably 25 plus kits.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## longbeard (Jun 25, 2012)

Im in
thanks for doin this


----------



## SteveG (Jun 25, 2012)

I AM IN!   And thanks for doing this. A fair bit of work lies ahead for you.
I am in and will buy at least 10 kits
Steve Guzy


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits. Probably more like 20

Robert


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.
Thanks.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 25, 2012)

oh yeah, i will take 10 kits.
I shoulda read all it first


----------



## fitty (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.  Thank you.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 25, 2012)

I will take a spot  Thanks  And I will buy aleast 10.
Rich H.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jun 25, 2012)

Im in, and I will buy at least 10.

David


----------



## aweiss44 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in. I will buy atleast 10, most likely more towards 25


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 25, 2012)

I count 11 at this point.


----------



## dansills (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in and will take at least 10 kits

Thank you for doing this


----------



## Culprit (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.  PM on it's way.

I count that I am 14 at this point.  Please tell me if I am wrong. EDIT: Which I was - make that 13.  Thanks jeweler53.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 25, 2012)

Culprit makes 13.

Dick


----------



## dennisg (Jun 26, 2012)

I could use at least 10 if I'm not to late.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have received a PM from Longbeard, which brings us to 15. This buy is now *closed* unless someone drops out.

Dick


----------



## tool-man (Jun 26, 2012)

Please put me on the waiting list in case someone drops out.  I'll get at least 10 kits.


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Jun 26, 2012)

I would like to get in on this buy if you have room will send in my order.
Harry


----------



## Timbo (Jun 26, 2012)

I doubt if anyone drops out, but if they do I'm in.


----------



## angelofdeath (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah I still want in on this buy....  who wants to put my order included in their own order....I am in for about 20ish


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 26, 2012)

I figured 15 at a time was enough to handle. If it goes well, I may do another one soon. If I do I will send a pre notification to those who indicate they would have liked to get in on this one.

Dick


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 26, 2012)

All of you that are included should now have my email address to which you should send your finished spreadsheet. Thanks to the 3 who have already returned theirs. The sooner I get them the sooner I have a chance to work on consolidating the order. IF YOU DID NOT RECEIVE A PM FROM ME , AND THINK YOU ARE IN ON THE BUY, PLEASE PM ME RIGHT AWAY!!!

Thanks,
Dick


----------



## Culprit (Jun 27, 2012)

angelofdeath said:


> Yeah I still want in on this buy.... who wants to put my order included in their own order....I am in for about 20ish


 

Your profile says you are in the military.  I'll do it for you - PM on the way.

Send me your spreadsheet by Thursday night.  I want to submit mine to jeweler53 first thing Friday morning before leaving town for the 4th.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 27, 2012)

REVISED SPREADSHEET!

RHD79 caught an error. The new Artisan Aero Clicker was not included on the sheet but can be included in the buy. If you want some of them here is a revised spreadsheet. If not, the earlier sheet is just fine.

Dick


----------



## hanau (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like to be in the next one if possible.

If a space open up for this one please let me know.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 28, 2012)

I always miss these.  These need to be posted about 2 a.m. when I am one of 10-20 on the forum.;-)


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like to be included in the next buy, or this one if you open it back up.

Harry


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have you down for the next one!


----------



## evjenkins (Jun 29, 2012)

*next buy*

Please put me down for the next one.
Thanks


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 30, 2012)

All participants have agreed to move the "buy date" up one week. 

Spreadsheets are due no later than 7/6 (preferably sooner so that I can get an invoice to you for payment). Payments are due the same day.

I will place the order the evening of July the 9th. All payments must be made prior to 7/9 to be included in the buy. Invoices for spreadsheets already submitted will go out tomorrow.

Dick


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 1, 2012)

A PayPal invoice has been sent to everyone who has submitted a spreadsheet.

Dick


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am waiting for "first contact" from one member, (no contact after "I'm in for 10") and have a spreadsheet but no payment from another. As soon as those are resolved I can place the order.

Dick


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks again for taking this on.  I know it must be a lot of work.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 7, 2012)

Al spreadsheets and payments are in, With the handling fee at 4% I should be able to make a nice donation to the IAP when the dust settles.

I will place the order Monday.

Dick


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 7, 2012)

Dick,
Thank you for all the work.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 10, 2012)

Our order is in. The Sierra Rhodium is discontinued. Everything else is fine. Should ship tomorrow.

Dick


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 13, 2012)

The order arrived today. As expected the Sienna Rhodium is not included. I got most of the order sorted today into individual boxes. I plan finish tomorrow get them posted after work. It looks like all orders will need a Med. FRB.

Dick


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 13, 2012)

All orders are in the mail! You should each have received a tracking number by now. Several orders did fit in small boxes so that is how they shipped. Billing adjustments have also been made in PayPal.

If you discover any errors, let me know.

Dick


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 13, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I have one set of instructions for each style of pen kit we ordered. I think they are available online, but if you need a set let me know and I will scan it for you.

Dick


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jul 13, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> All orders are in the mail! You should each have received a tracking number by now. Several orders did fit in small boxes so that is how they shipped. Billing adjustments have also been made in PayPal.
> 
> If you discover any errors, let me know.
> 
> Dick


 
Thanks for doing this Dick, and fast too!:biggrin:

David


----------



## fitty (Jul 16, 2012)

My box arrived today. Thank you Dick for running the group buy!!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jul 16, 2012)

Goodie box waiting for me when I got home. Thanks again for running this. Right on time.


----------



## dennisg (Jul 16, 2012)

My box arrived today also. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 16, 2012)

*THANK YOU* for running the buy, Dick! All items are here, and FAST! This represents a lot of work, and probably beyond what I could do. You did it.
Steve Guzy


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 16, 2012)

My box arrived today also.


----------



## Culprit (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you, Dick.  My order was waiting when I got home yesterday.

Angelofdeath, your half will be put in the mail at lunch today.


----------

